# flame thrower and switches



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i would post this in the g20 section but im afraid no one will see it


http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...model_brand_query=model=G20&tree=Infiniti G20

the flame thing is kinda cool


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

Dayum, man that pretty wicked. I never thought a g20 would do something like that.


----------



## fmi20 (Mar 2, 2003)

*waste of money*

why waste money on that when you could get some performance mods an kick that guys ass


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: waste of money*



fmi20 said:


> *why waste money on that when you could get some performance mods an kick that guys ass *


it a crowd pleaser kinda deal.. all show no go kinda thing ..

( hope that make sense )


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *i would post this in the g20 section but im afraid no one will see it
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...model_brand_query=model=G20&tree=Infiniti G20
> ...



Pretty bad ass... I am thinking of doing this myself. Its pretty simple actually. I saw the guys on Horsepower T.V. do it with I think a coil and drilled a whole in the exaust pipe and bolted in a spark plug.. How much was it?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hope you dont have a cat..It wont work right.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok now that I have thought about it for a min. It probly would work with a cat, but if it works like all the other systems out there it will ruin your cat and you have to change your oil more often.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Thats the best way to get rid of tailgaters!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Ok now that I have thought about it for a min. It probly would work with a cat, but if it works like all the other systems out there it will ruin your cat and you have to change your oil more often. *



I don't know which other way you are talking about... I don't think it has anything to do with a cat. Nor your oil.... Explain.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I guess it depends how the system is set up. If it just dumps extra fuel, ignited by a spark, into the exhaust near the tips, it shouldn't foul anything up (except for your bumper!), but if the extra fuel is dumped into the cylinders by your existing fuel system, your cats will get screwed up, among other things.

That said, I don't think I'd want to run fuel lines into a hot exhaust system. I think that's asking for more fire than you really wanted.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

These things work by cutting your ignition which dumps raw fuel into your ehx, then lighting it with a spark plug at the end of your exh. Abnormal amounts of raw fuel ruins cats. Cutting ignition also alows raw fuel to enter the crankcase causing oil contaimination. Cats are made to burn off a certain amount of fuel, but not that much. That is the reason these things have to dump fuel. Without dumping the cat burns up too much of the fuel so there is not enough left to burn at the exh tip. Now if you wanted to do it without cutting the ign. you would have to introduce a flamable substance into the exh. after the cat. Like say propane.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Pat, could that extra fuel in your crankcase cause unwanted problems such as the explosive destruction of an otherwise good engine?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Nahh, there is not really a way for it to get ignited. Its normal to have some in there anyway. These things just cause more of it, thats why more oil changes are needed. 

If someone really wanted to be cool they could just build their motor to the point that it shoots flames naturaly(sic). Of course it would have to be a cat-less race car. I plan on running a few "experiments" with a "test" pipe on my car once I have my new exh. on to see if it will do it with out any help from gadgets.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what channel is HorsepowerTV on?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

TNN, I think.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Well when I saw this on t.v, only thing that I remember is that he bolted a coil underneath the finder of a truck and wired and grounded that up. And then drilled a whole in the exaust that was connected to a spark plug. So basically when you wanted to blow a flame you hit the switch which activated the coil and made the plug spark, and reved the engine to 4k and then the flame came out... now as to all the details thats all i remember. I will see if i can find that episode from the t.v show.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, and he said it wouldnt work on a catted rig and that you would have to change your oil more often. I saw it too. I looked into these things quite a while ago. I even helped install a few on some trucks.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
No more chili for you..

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Yeah, and he said it wouldnt work on a catted rig and that you would have to change your oil more often. I saw it too. I looked into these things quite a while ago. I even helped install a few on some trucks. *


I don't understand what it has to do with your oil when it has to do with your exaust? How does flames burning the remaining exaust have to do with your oil?!?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The unburnt fuel has to go through your cylinders, since its not getting burnt some raw fuel it gets into the oil. Just like a bit of your exh gas does when the fuel is being burnt.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Right but i don't its that much to have to change your oil in less than 3k miles.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

It is


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Im me.. AIM.. SENTRIXX


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

WTF?! that is awesome!


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

the flame is cool but i've done that on my other cars w/ no kit


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

That is very cool. Saw that on the F&TF. I want it. Is this "mod" safe to do on a new car? How much does a shop charge for that? Won't it leave black smoke streaks all over your tail?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

actually it was on trucks 
nice flames and that must make it real easy to change a tire


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

where is a site that sells bags for my car


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

That bag kit is serious....the flames dont do much for me though. But it could be cool for sum attention and even to scare one or two people-uknow


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

one word: sweet


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i emailed the dude he said he was selling it and they got propane kits for the flames to 


om: "zach and teresa hiller" <[email protected]> 
To: Send an Instant Message [email protected]
Subject: Re: your g20 please reply to [email protected]
Date: Fri, 7 Mar 2003 14:43:23 -0600

Hi. I am in pensacola. Bout 5 hours from jax. I am fixing to sell my
infiniti. What can I help you with specifically. Zach


----------

